# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  σκουπα αγνωστο καλώδιο

## Gaou

παδιιά καλημερα . βρήκα μια σκούπα στον δρομο ειχε κομμενο το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας ( πραγμα που σημαινει χαλασμένο) . 



αλλαξα το καλώδιο την εβαλα στο ρευμα και δουλεψε κανονικά. το θέμα ειναι ότι ειχε αυτο το καλώδιο ( με το λαμακι ) ξέμπαρκο και δνε ξέρω που πρεπει να το συνδέσω ( βιδώσω). αμα εχετε αποψη πεστε την καθότι την περιμένει δουλειά

----------


## nyannaco

Η φωτογραφία είναι μικρή και όχι καθαρή, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν βλέπω για ποιό καλώδιο/λαμάκι μιλάς.

----------


## andyferraristi

Όσο μπορώ να δω κι εγώ, μήπως πρόκειται για κάποια γείωση ???

----------


## Gaou

συγνώμη για την φωτογραφία . ειναι ενα μαυρο καλώδιο που διακρινεται να καταλήγει σε ένα λαμακι στο κατω μέρος της φωτογραφίας. 

γειωση νομίζω και εγω αλλα δεν ξέρω που να την κουμπώσω καθότι ήταν ελευθερη μέσα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έχουν και οι σκούπες γείωση? τρέχω να βάλω αμέσως σε όσα μπλέντερ έχω στο σπίτι και στην σκούπα , ίσως και στην ξυριστική μηχανή. :W00t: 
Καρουλιέρα μαζέματος καλωδίου πάντως σε ηλεκτρικές σκούπες με 3 καλώδια δεν έχω δει .

----------


## andyferraristi

> Καρουλιέρα μαζέματος καλωδίου πάντως σε ηλεκτρικές σκούπες με 3 καλώδια δεν έχω δει .


Έτσι όπως το θέτεις Πέτρο ... μου καταδεικνύεις εμμέσως τι μαλακία είπα  :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Hammer: (και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έτσι όπως το θέτεις Πέτρο ... μου καταδεικνύεις εμμέσως τι μαλακία είπα (και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο).


Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να περιλαμβάνεται γείωση σε συσκευές που επίσης δεν περιλαμβάνουν μεταλλικά μέρη (προσβάσιμα μεταλλικά μέρη )  .

----------

vasilimertzani (06-04-18)

----------


## xsterg

οι συσκευες που εχουν διπλη μονωση δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενες να εχουν γειωση στην πλευρα του φις. εχουν κανονικα φις σουκο αλλα δεν εχουν ακροδεκτες γειωσης.

----------

vasilimertzani (04-02-18)

----------


## Gaou

οποτε ρε παιδες που να το συνδέσω αυτο . στον καδο ( με κάποιο τροπο ) η στο μοτερ ?

----------


## xsterg

βγαλε μια πιο καθαρη φωτο για να παρεις ξεκαθαρη απαντηση. επισης πες μας πανω σε τι εξαρτημα ειναι κολλημενο το αλλο ακρο. δωσε δυο πληροφοριες. τι περιμενεις? να παμε σε μεντιουμ?

----------


## Gaou

> βγαλε μια πιο καθαρη φωτο για να παρεις ξεκαθαρη απαντηση. επισης πες μας πανω σε τι εξαρτημα ειναι κολλημενο το αλλο ακρο. δωσε δυο πληροφοριες. τι περιμενεις? να παμε σε μεντιουμ?





το μπλε και το καφέ πηγαιναν διακόπτη αλλα φανταζομαι ότι αυτο φαινόταν . οποτε που να την βιδώσω την λάμα παιδιά ?

----------


## Gaou

η λαμα ουσιαστικα συνδεει τον ουδετερο με τον καδο. τουλαχιστον ετσι καταλαβα οτι ηταν στημενη. αν ομως βαλει καποιος αναποδα την πριζα δεν θα παει ταση στον καδο?
 δεν εχει κανενας αποψη παιδια ?

----------


## νεκταριοος

[QUOTE=Gaou;593355]η λαμα ουσιαστικα συνδεει τον ουδετερο με τον καδο. τουλαχιστον ετσι καταλαβα οτι ηταν στημενη. αν ομως βαλει καποιος αναποδα την πριζα δεν θα παει ταση στον καδο?    
NAI και μην το κανεις προσφατα ανεστησα μια παλια delongi που παρο΄τι ειχε μεσα τρια καλοδια εξω ειχε φις διπολικο , εαν μπορις φισιξε  σιγα με τροπο το μοτερ κοιτα τα καρβουνα  ,εγω πιστευω οτι απο την στιγμη που  δουλευει και κλεινει το καλυμα ειναι οκ.

----------

Gaou (10-04-18)

----------


## Papas00zas

Διακόπτης ασφαλείας ακούγεται αλλά δεν είναι υποθετω.

----------

Gaou (10-04-18)

----------


## Gaou

> Διακόπτης ασφαλείας ακούγεται αλλά δεν είναι υποθετω.


τι εννοεις δημητρη με αυτο που λές. 

παρόλο που η τάση θα ερχεται απο φιξ καλώδιο εγώ σκεφτομαι να το αφαιρεσω αυτο καθότι φοβάμαι.

----------


## Papas00zas

Εμένα πάλι μου φαίνεται περίεργο να έχει ο κάδος ρεύμα ή να είναι μέρος υπό τάση.Υπέθεσα ότι η λάμα κανονικά είναι κάτι σα διακόπτης ασφαλείας ώστε χωρίς τον κάδο να μη δουλεύει η σκούπα.Δεν ξέρω όμως γιατί δεν έχει τύχει να λύσω σκούπα ως τώρα

----------

Gaou (11-04-18)

----------

